# Barely used dry suit, full face mask, etc for sale CHEAP!



## bullydog83 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am looking to sell a men's large Bare Nex-Gen dry suit, gloves, Trek boots, T-100 Polarwear thermal, dry hood, and Ocean Reef Neptune II full face mask with transport backpack. This is everything you need for cold water diving. It was bought brand new for a little over $1,500 and was used less than 10 times, but I am selling all of it for *$800* OBO. I still have all the paperwork that the stuff came with, too! There is nothing wrong with the gear, my dad just decided that he didn't enjoy cold water diving and wants me to sell it for him. Let me know if you want more info, this won't last long.

contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## bullydog83 (Jan 4, 2008)

he's about 5 foot 10, 185 pounds


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

How much are you asking for the mask? We used to teach our advanced students with the two we had in PR until some crackheads broke into our house and stole them. We still have the receivers for the students. Does it have the communication module in it?


----------

